# Some Georgia Boys Build their own Offshore Boats!



## Bryannecker (Sep 4, 2011)

Some Georgia Boys can and do build their own boats.  I am one of them.  I have been working on this one for nine years as a solo project.  It has been a daunting task, but one that I love.  I hope to finish it in about another year.  Power remains to be determined, but I am leaning toward a single engine for economy of cost and operation.  Stay tuned to more as I progress on this long- range project.

Thanks, 
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks great! I love a boat that LOOKS like a boat.
  She ought to look nice in the water. My sympathies on the sanding, I hate that part.
 How about a trip giveaway for someone on the forum when she's done?


----------



## aabradley82 (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job so far. I am in the process of building my own as well. Nothing as grand as yours though. Just a little 18' flat skiff out of plywood and 2x4's. Got to get back on track and get it flipped soon so I can get to my grain drill for fall planting.

Andrew


----------



## thendric (Sep 6, 2011)

That's amazing.  Good luck with finishing her!


----------



## Maggie Dog (Sep 6, 2011)

I really like the Carolina Sport-fishers, Your boat looks great.
Wooden boats catch more fish. 
Keep up the good work. Watch the weight.


----------



## crsdos (Sep 6, 2011)

nice boat, wish I had the time to even start something.


----------



## Steyr (Sep 6, 2011)

The covered boat, where did u buy that cover ?


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 7, 2011)

*Wally World Boat Cover!*



Steyr said:


> The covered boat, where did u buy that cover ?



This is a replacement cover that I got at Walmart.  The other one rotted out and they sent me another one and it seems to be a better one.


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 7, 2011)

Maggie Dog said:


> I really like the Carolina Sport-fishers, Your boat looks great.
> Wooden boats catch more fish.
> Keep up the good work. Watch the weight.



Not sure if you mean my weight of that of the boat? Ho, Ho!  But I am 6'-1" and only 190.  Seriously, the boat is 20-25% lighter than an all fiberglass one.  That means that a 400 H/P plus single diesel should top well over 25-30 knots.
I estimate the total weight to be 12K to 14K as the final weight.  I am going for fuel economy and reasonable performance.  I will build a hardtop with a marlin tower on her for serious offshore fishing.  The cuddy will sleep a crew of four.


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 7, 2011)

crsdos said:


> nice boat, wish I had the time to even start something.



Well, that means that you are working hard and making a ton of money!!??  So, you can afford to go to Harkers Island, N.C. and get Alex Willis, or the Lewis Brothers, among others, to build you one.  The father of Alex actually invented the carolina bow flare.  There are a bunch of the world's finest builders up there in NC,  and now is the time to get a bargain.  Then you will have a custom boat suited to your personal taste.  That is why I decided to build my own.  I have bought two dozen or more boats over the years and never seem to get exactly what I really want in a boat.  Now, maybe I will.  

Thanks,
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## declemen (Sep 7, 2011)

man that is nice, with so many hours spent on it you will surely appreciate it,no one will as much as you


----------



## Maggie Dog (Sep 8, 2011)

Bryannecker said:


> Not sure if you mean my weight of that of the boat? Ho, Ho!  But I am 6'-1" and only 190.  Seriously, the boat is 20-25% lighter than an all fiberglass one.  That means that a 400 H/P plus single diesel should top well over 25-30 knots.
> I estimate the total weight to be 12K to 14K as the final weight.  I am going for fuel economy and reasonable performance.  I will build a hardtop with a marlin tower on her for serious offshore fishing.  The cuddy will sleep a crew of four.



I have built a few boats myself. I tend to overbuild. I make my boats heaver and usually cost me on the top end on speed and economy. NMPG.  
I'm running a 140 on my 24' getting 3.5 average NMPG.  Cruising speed, 18 knots.
I was hoping for 4.5 NMPH. I'm thinking lighter would have been better.
 Where did you get the plans?


----------



## pine nut (Sep 11, 2011)

Good job, and I enjoyed the time lapse photos!


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 12, 2011)

Maggie Dog said:


> I have built a few boats myself. I tend to overbuild. I make my boats heaver and usually cost me on the top end on speed and economy. NMPG.
> I'm running a 140 on my 24' getting 3.5 average NMPG.  Cruising speed, 18 knots.
> I was hoping for 4.5 NMPH. I'm thinking lighter would have been better.
> Where did you get the plans?



*Answer:*
I drew a set of line drawings myself.  I took all the drafting classes available in H.S., so I can make a pretty fair set of them for any of my building projects.  Lofted it as I went along and spent about two months, off and on, in NC, mostly on Harker's Island picking the brains of builders there.  They are a great bunch of gentlemen and are most helpful.  
P/S: I would have finished it long ago if not for wanting to pay for it as I go and fishing getting in the way of work on it.  So, I really have no set schedule for completion.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Sep 13, 2011)

It took me 6 years to build my Tolman Skiff, so I understand about slow building. And all the outside influences to keep you away from your building. I had work get in the way of fishing and boat building. I payed for mine as I went also.
I think you designing and lofting out your own boat is commendable.
I had to buy a set of plans.  Now looking to build a flats boat.
Got any ideas for a flats boat?


----------



## injun joe (Sep 13, 2011)

She's a beauty, Bryannecker. And you're right about those Carolina builders. 
Georgia lost a great builder herself a couple of years back when Robb White crossed the bar. He was also a fine builder of wooden boats.


----------



## Bryannecker (Sep 13, 2011)

Maggie Dog:  Check your messages.  I sent you a site for plans, jigs and kits for flats boats, NC style.


----------



## Maggie Dog (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Bryannecker, much appreciated.


----------



## Big Kat (Sep 17, 2011)

That is Awesome !!!


----------



## EddieV (Mar 30, 2012)

Brian it is always great to see what Man can accomplish when he sets his mind to it. Semper Fi.


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Semper Fi back to you fellow Marine!*



EddieV said:


> Brian it is always great to see what Man can accomplish when he sets his mind to it. Semper Fi.



I am still working on it.  I had to cut back due to the economy, but will start up this spring and summer.

The great thing is that it will be fully paid for when she is finished.  

Thanks,
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Lightnrod (Apr 3, 2012)

Great looking boat and enjoyed the video.


----------

